# Understanding Women 101



## Tony Wells (Sep 28, 2011)

> author=Bill Gruby link=topic=3727.msg27380#msg27380 date=1317221343
> How come there is only 1 volume in the photo. There are 3,674 volumes with revisions being made every 31 seconds?
> 
> "Bill Gruby" ::bludgeon::



That's just the index, Bill.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 28, 2011)

Dave, she's standing behind you, isn't she?


----------



## HMF (Sep 29, 2011)

Wife tells me to "get a hobby", then thinks both my hobbies, antique clocks and machinery, are expensive and silly. Go figure.

 ::headscratch::


Nelson


----------



## Chucketn (Sep 29, 2011)

Can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em...

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## Chucketn (Sep 29, 2011)

> author=Mayhem link=topic=3727.msg27379#msg27379 date=1317217456
> I have resigned myself to the fact that I will never understand a womans mind.
> 
> Besides, I have always said that if it has **** or wheels it is bound to give you trouble.



Mayhem, I'd love to make that my signature, giving you credit of course...

Chuck in E. TN


----------

